# Breeder in Arkansas?



## GoggyPower (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello,we have posted a new thread because a few people here suggested we do so. Me and my husband are looking for a GSD puppy from a legitimate breeder in S. Arkansas area (we are in El Dorado). We need a breeder recommendation, preferably somebody we can trust and can afford (I would say $700 is the top of what we can budget). We can't drive very far for it, unfortunately (not across USA). A dog we are looking for would be calm, easy-going pet quality, with sound temperament and health, submissive and eager to please. We obviously not going to breed or show-just a pet. We also have tons of time to spend with the dog. I know GSDs like this exist because I used to own one just like that awhile ago.

If anyone on this forum knows a good breeder like this, please let us know. As many references or recommendations as possible would be great. Thank you very much!
Mike and Maria


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

You are going to be hard pressed to find a reputable breeder with pups for only $700.00. 
You would probably have better luck going through a GSD rescue. You can often find young, PB dogs in the rescues....

Muttley Crew Rescue (Arkansas and Northern Texas)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You can try Les and Cheryl Anderson in Lonoke.


----------



## GoggyPower (Sep 19, 2012)

Andaka said:


> You can try Les and Cheryl Anderson in Lonoke.


Tried looking them up and only PDFs come up but no links. Is there a link or a website for them ?

What about ANY good breeder of GSDs with temperament we mentioned in Arkansas (scratch $700)? Do you guys know anything about Sunnydae Kennels? It's somewhere in Arkansas, they seem to at least show their dogs and guarantee a lot more that what we have right now-as we mentioned in another thread we paid a deposit on a dog and got ourselves in trouble. :-( thank you for the help, by the way!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Show lines are more expensive than working lines. Submissive?? Not what I'd consider a 'good' GSD. I think you'd be hard pressed to find a dog from a truly reputable breeder for less than $1000. However, the rescue idea is a good one! There are many young GSDs in rescues that will cost you less, be through (most of) the hyper puppy stage and you'd be more likely to find the type of temperament you're looking for. The GSDs I've had were pretty active dogs requiring a lot of time, training, socialization, etc. I'd think with a good breeder, they could pick out a lesser-drive pup in the litter that may be along the lines of what you're looking for. Have you looked on Petfinder in your area for GSDs?


----------



## GoggyPower (Sep 19, 2012)

Submissive is a good thing. We don't want a dog that constantly challenges us in the pecking order. My shepherd was submissive, followed me everywhere without being told, learned on the fly, and also was active and went through the "hyper" puppy stage and I loved it. We want a puppy. No more adult rescues. I never had a problem with a puppy rescue, but we had huge problems with a grown dog rescue and I don't want to rehabilitate anyone. After rescuing a bunch it's time for us to have a puppy we raise ourselves and know through and through. We know there are plenty of great dogs in shelters, we just don't want to play that roulette again for some time. I have looked on PetFinder and will look again but they have grown or young dogs, not pups.:-(


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

GoggyPower said:


> Submissive is a good thing. We don't want a dog that constantly challenges us in the pecking order. My shepherd was submissive, *followed me everywhere without being told, learned on the fly, and also was active and went through the "hyper" puppy stage and I loved it.*


That is not submissive behavior. Thats just a typical GSD. Submissive is _not_ a good thing and usually indicates abuse, under socialization, or "not so great breeding" and just because a dog is not "submissive" doesnt mean that it will always challenge you. A GSD should be a bold, brave, intelligent dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Daphne would know about Sunnydae most likely. I don't know of them but have heard the name before, they breed american show lines which is FINE, but I don't really have any knowledge of the breeder, again Daphne would know more than me probably.

It sounds like you are looking for a compliant dog, submissive may not be quite the word you want to use..An easy going, compliant, go with the flow type..

Don't settle because of "price". I'm not saying you won't be able to find a dog in your price range, I'm saying don't just "go" with the first one you find "because" of price.

PM Daphne, she should be able to help you out with the contact she gave you


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

As for price, there is no reason you can't get a nice pet quality (as opposed to a dog you would buy to show) American show line puppy for under $1000.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

dogfaeries said:


> As for price, there is no reason you can't get a nice pet quality (as opposed to a dog you would buy to show) American show line puppy for under $1000.


Do you have any examples for the OP?

I really don't know the typical going prices for ASL's, but breeders who breed specifically for "pet quality" are not the type of breeders I'd recommend to the OP.

I'm not saying the OP should have to spend multiple thousands to get a quality dog, but price should be one of the last things on the priority list when looking for a puppy.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

No, they don't breed specifically for pet puppies. These are breeders that show ASL German Shepherd Dogs in AKC conformation. 

Not all puppies are "good" enough to show, and are sold as family pets, and/or for those that want to do obedience, agility, rally, etc. These puppies do not command the same price as a show prospect. For example, my champion pointed bitch and her grand champion sister cost twice what the puppies in the litter cost that went to pet homes.

You _can_ find a nice quality pet puppy, with a good temperament for under $1000.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Agreed with everything you said. 

I thought you were referring to the type of breeders you find on craigslist or other similar type websites selling their "pet quality" dog for something like $400 a pop. 

What you're describing is a little different than what I thought you meant.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Most the people I know require references, a contract, and limited registration for their pet puppies. Which I think is a good thing!


----------



## GoggyPower (Sep 19, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Most the people I know require references, a contract, and limited registration for their pet puppies. Which I think is a good thing!


We have no problems with references, a contract, or limited registration! In fact, we expected it.


----------



## GoggyPower (Sep 19, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> That is not submissive behavior. Thats just a typical GSD. Submissive is _not_ a good thing and usually indicates abuse, under socialization, or "not so great breeding" and just because a dog is not "submissive" doesnt mean that it will always challenge you. A GSD should be a bold, brave, intelligent dog.


We use "submissive" term for dogs that have high pack drive and are not social climbers. If its applied to people, then it's definitely NOT a good term. We mean "not a dominant dog". Let's say "high pack drive". We don't want a dog that has no will to play or move, and we are fine with good prey drive, all the better-somebody to tug with or play fetch. 
We do not mean a fearful dog. In fact, that is far from it-we just want a dog that is happy following, not leading


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

The majority of dogs, including GSDs, are happy following. You will find very few dogs that are up to challenging their handler and that are truly dominant. If you use the word 'submissive' when describing your dream GSD to a breeder, you may get what you ask for, i.e. a submissive dog that will become your project dog for the next decade.


----------



## GoggyPower (Sep 19, 2012)

*Got one*

Thanks to all your guys' recommendations, we have found the breeder we were looking for. Thank you very much; we will stick around to read all the information before we get our puppy (and after)...


----------



## ilovemygsd (Feb 28, 2011)

Who did you go with?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ilovemygsd said:


> Who did you go with?



 This is an old post. 

The original thread was from 2012 and GoggyPower's last post was in 2015, so looks like he/she is not around anymore.


----------

